# it's time to build my wife a new bike...



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

and I'm having a pretty difficult time finding a nice carbon frame for her within our budget ($1700-$2000). She's currently riding an 08 Specialized Ruby in a 48 that seemed really small for her and i recently swapped out her 80mm stem to something more like 100 and it made such a difference for her. She has the longer legs than torso problem so finding something that fits her is a task.

We are looking at the Specialized Pro frameset but other than that it's difficult to find actual framesets for sale by other manufacturers that aren't super expensive. 

Might take a look at Felt since they're local to us so they might be able to source a frameset for her and their prices are pretty reasonable for what you get.

Any other suggestions for manufacturers that sell framesets at/around that price range?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

There was one on Ebay but it sold yesterday.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Treks are good. Give them a try. You might be able to find Orbeas in that price range. They are also very good.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the input. The BH Cristal 105 is pricey $3k  what's caught her eye and mine are the Scott CR1 Contessa (105) and Cannondale SuperSix (105) great pricing and I can just swap out the groupo w/ the SRAM Red. It'll be like she went from a beach cruiser to a road bike LOL


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

foofighter said:


> thanks for the input. The BH Cristal 105 is pricey $3k  what's caught her eye and mine are the Scott CR1 Contessa (105) and Cannondale SuperSix (105) great pricing and I can just swap out the groupo w/ the SRAM Red. It'll be like she went from a beach cruiser to a road bike LOL


Just make sure she is okay with any toe overlap issues that might come with these frames. Otherwise, I'm sure she'll love them.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for that tip, didnt think bout that..on my bike i get some good overlap currently


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Custom?*



foofighter said:


> and I'm having a pretty difficult time finding a nice carbon frame for her within our budget ($1700-$2000)...


If that is your budget for a frame you might consider a custom build. While not carbon you could find her a pretty sweet frame designed specifically for her body and have it painted in whatever design she chose. Of course if she really has her heart set on carbon then anything else will always feel like a compromise to her.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Junior, my wife's first bike was/is a carbon so going back to anything other than carbon and a nice color  would be settling. 

We're going to try and get a demo of the supersix at our LBS the SS in 105 configuration is around 2100 and that's MSRP so there might be some wiggle room to fit it in our budget. From that point it's equipment swap and this bike will be superSWEET


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Just a thought.... Know you say carbon fiber, but Bonktown's been offering up Litespeed Bella and Sienna women's titanium frames in small sizes over the past couple of days for < $1K ($985 IIRC). They're not flying off the shelf, so chances are they will be going lower.


----------



## JulieD (Oct 15, 2009)

Orbea is making some great deals on 2008-2010 models. Here's the link:

http://sandi.orbea-usa.com/fly.aspx?layout=sandi_home

Use the "Search all stock" function

They have complete bikes or frame & fork only if you already have the grouppo

I have long legs and short torso, and the Orbea Dama geometry fits me great


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

oohh thx Julie

Julie thanks again, they have some really nice gems in her size too! Only problem is there's not that many orbea dealers around here in socal where i live so she can actually sit on a 49


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

foofighter said:


> oohh thx Julie
> 
> Julie thanks again, they have some really nice gems in her size too! Only problem is there's not that many orbea dealers around here in socal where i live so she can actually sit on a 49


Are you in Los Angeles? I've seen Orbeas around LA.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

the closest one is near me in Lake Forest BUT they dont have stock, it's more "we're a dealer" we can get it for you type of place. South OC is where we reside and the "premier dealer" is 47 miles away.


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

Did you look at Neuvation?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

admittedly i have not and to be perfectly honest, my wife likes her bikes because of the color and shape. all the 3k 60k high modulus be damn if she doesnt like the color then it's done. she does know that she wants carbon. LOL


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Felt frames are great. So is Jamis

http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/frames/index.html#road

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Road/Z-Series/ZC-Frame.aspx

http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Road/F-Series/FC-Frame.aspx


maybe to late BUT!... nice frames lol


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the links, wasnt aware of the cheaper framesets that Felt has. we just looked at the "women fit" you know she saw the pinkish purplish felt frame at a rest stop and some other lady had that bike built on dura ace she really liked it until we looked it up and found that just the frameset was almost 3k so that pretty much killed that idea.

She really likes the contessa from Scott even though the geo is essentially the same "mens" vs "womens" only the saddle/bar/stem are gender specific she likes the little pink touches on the contessa. Plus for about 2k she's getting a built bike which we're going to have them swap out w/ RED anyway but the wheelset and other things is a good start


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

its really nice your building a really nice bike for her, good man. the CR1 is an amazing frame, great choice. Hope she enjoys it.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks, she's been riding an 08 ruby and it's good for what it is but when she got on a new lighter bike she really noticed the snap when she accelerates. So that's a good indicator right there. I plan on have a low 1300g wheelset built for her where she will really notice the benefits of a light wheelset


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

went and did it today, put money down for Scott CR1 Contessa


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

dang, that bike will weight like, sub 15 pounds! let us all know the finally weight when your done!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

plan to do weigh in with 105 and after with Red


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

foofighter said:


> went and did it today, put money down for Scott CR1 Contessa


This is gonna be a nice bike!


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

sounds good!  I think I am going to build up a really top of the line road bike in a few years(when I need an upgrade)


----------

